# Looking for Gunsmithing in NW GA



## Medic2090 (Sep 4, 2012)

Trying to find gunsmith in NW Ga close to Calhoun area..
Thanks


----------



## Del Hartline (Sep 5, 2012)

What type work do you need done? Rifle, shotgun, hand gun?


----------



## poolecw (Sep 7, 2012)

A guy in my Sunday school class does it.  He supposed to do good work, don't have any first hand experience though.  He lives in Villanow...between Calhoun and Lafayette.  I can get his contact info if interested.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Sep 23, 2012)

Roy King    770-773-3548


----------



## SwampMoss (Oct 17, 2012)

Roy King does all my work.


----------



## vray1 (Nov 3, 2012)

*gunsmith*



Medic2090 said:


> Trying to find gunsmith in NW Ga close to Calhoun area..
> Thanks



I am in Cartersville if I can help my e mail address is vicray1@att.net


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 3, 2012)

Dan Atwood  Chickamauga  GA


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 3, 2012)

Bobby painter with elite guns in Lafayette ga excellent gun smith


----------



## Savage7mm (Nov 8, 2012)

Roy King in Cassville!!!


----------



## NorthGA25 (Jan 3, 2013)

Roy lives in Adarsville and he is the best around.


----------

